# Where's my bark!!!!



## ClosetChiefsFan (Mar 19, 2020)

I have and electric smoker...why wont my tri tip get a bark?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2020)

What Temp and How Long you Smoking it?

If you are going for Med/Rare or Medium and smoking at less than 350°F, as I  suspect you are with an Electric Smoker, the meat is not in long enough to develope a Bark.  At 250°+/-, the meat would need about 6 hours to get a light bark. By then, your meat would be Well Done and very tough...JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 19, 2020)

Agree with the chef. Tri tip is a cut that better cooked like a steak. I like to smoke at 225 until IT hits 120 then a hot reverse sear till med rare. That will give you a flavorful and juicy tri tip. If you over cook it trying to get a bark then it will come out tough as nails


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2020)

Butane torch is your friend.....

Just pull it 5* lower so you can flame it and hit target temp.


----------



## texomakid (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeah I just reverse sear a try tip. Couple of hours of smoke to and IT of 100+ then a sear on the grill grates in the Yoder or on the gas grill (my lazy method). Works great for a finished IT of 125/130. I only get "bark" on a long brisket cook or slow cooked spare ribs. I learned to treat Tri tip like a steak. Has worked well several times.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 20, 2020)

Here's an option: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/tri-tip-done-brisket-style.282367/#post-1904330

Chris


----------



## zwiller (Mar 20, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Here's an option: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/tri-tip-done-brisket-style.282367/#post-1904330



That's what I was thinking he was doing and if so with an electric smoker it is essential that meat is dry before going into the smoker.  Search pellicle for more info.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2020)

A tri-tip sounds pretty good now.
All I have to do is suit up in my hazmat suit & head over to the grocery store.
BTW,  Our local grocery store, Publix, won’t let you in unless THEY wipe the cart down and have you grab the handle which is dripping with disinfectant too. 
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 20, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> A tri-tip sounds pretty good now.
> All I have to do is suit up in my hazmat suit & head over to the grocery store.
> BTW,  Our local grocery store, Publix, won’t let you in unless THEY wipe the cart down and have you grab the handle which is dripping with disinfectant too.
> Al


Things are just going to get stranger, Al.
Remember how I said the other day look out if I can't get my wife's French Vanilla for her coffee?
Well guess what...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Things are just going to get stranger, Al.
> Remember how I said the other day look out if I can't get my wife's French Vanilla for her coffee?
> Well guess what...


That is crazy, we went to the store on Friday when it opened & Judy bought 3 of those creamers. The place was packed, but still had the shelves full of food. 
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2020)

I get Great Bark on my small Prime Ribs @ Smoking temp of 220°, but it takes about 4 hours to get there. I'm sure that's too long for a Trip Tip.

Bear


----------

